
Global brands employ Uyghur Muslims as ‘forced labour’ - Shared404
https://www.sundayguardianlive.com/news/global-brands-employ-uyghur-muslims-forced-labour
======
ABoldGambit
ASPI is literally a US State Department-funded front group to publish anti-
China propaganda.

The report it put out contains very little evidence of anything not widely
reported elsewhere.

This second hand account from the Sunday Guardian (barely a newspaper, owned
and run by a Hindu Nationalist politician) contains
distortions/misunderstandings of an already threadbare report.

I don’t know why this is on HN. Its literally just propaganda. Share something
from reputable sources.

~~~
jryle70
Do you have any link to back up the claim "ASPI is literally a US State
Department-funded front group to publish anti-China propaganda"?

ASPI is an Australia think tank, founded by Australian government and
partially funded by Australia's Department of Defense, according to their
website [0]. Clearly they're biased but not necessarily anti-China. Australia
was pretty cozy with China until very recently.

[0] - [https://www.aspi.org.au/](https://www.aspi.org.au/)

~~~
Shared404
That's what it looked like to me as well, but I didn't spend long enough
researching ASPI to feel comfortable making the claim.

Thank you for doing more where I didn't have time.

